# What's your favorite sad song?



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

I need a song to listen to right now, i'm depressed. Seems like a lot of people on here have similar music tastes. Name your favorite sad song!


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I quite like 'My Immortal' Evanesence(sp?)


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have always liked Art Garfunkels _"all I know"_
Its very sweet

then there is the classic _"Hallelujah"_ by seth cohen 
Jeff buckley sings it best though

Or Tears in heaven by Eric clapton


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

Badly Drawn Boy - Promises


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Stan Rogers First Christmas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When I Die by GG Allin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Long As I Can See The Light by CCR


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Purple Rain by Prince


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everybody Hurts by REM


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This one always gets to me


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Romeo and Juliet by The Dire Straits


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Puff Daddy I'll Be Missing You


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

The Sad Song. XD






I don't know.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Honourable mentions: Let Down and Videotape


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We've Got Tonight by Bob Seger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> This one always gets to me


I know. Me to.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2010)

Passion - Ja Rule. Not a fan of Ja Rule, but the emotion in this song is second to none.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

A Place Where you Belong by Bullet for my Valentine.

Lyrically perfect in my eyes. :|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> A Place Where you Belong by Bullet for my Valentine.
> 
> Lyrically perfect in my eyes. :|


Nice choice! This song gets to me every time. 
It's beautiful and the lyrics are perfect.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful. :cry
I love the lyrics and I can relate to them. :|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, I collect sad songs...


----------



## AnErin (Jan 18, 2011)

Either "Beautiful ones" by Prince or "Hard to say I'm sorry" by Chicago.

Beautiful Ones song didn't used to get to me until it decided to play in a couple sad dreams I had.

Hard to say I'm sorry - cause about march of 2010, I was going thru something, got a phone call, and found out the dreaded event was coming a week sooner than I thought. I just stood there almost paralyzed in shock. At the same moment, Hard to say I'm sorry came on the radio.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

creep said:


>


----------



## Grey Wolf 1989 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Dance away-Roxy music*

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mePzGozV-2s


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Any Other Name-Thomas Newman (American Beauty soundtrack)






Tim Buckley - Sing A Song For You






Mazzy Star - Fade Into You


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wish I could find the live version.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel happy and sad at the same time while listening to this song its weird :roll


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Feel like there's a rap deficit in this thread. Would usually go for Smiths or Radiohead, but man, if people can listen to these and still maintain that rap is meaningless, then all hope is lost.

[contains swears]


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Right now:


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


>


Great song. ^^ Also one of my favorites.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

Radiohead - Karma Police. Always my go-to sad song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I want to hear a sad song I put on some Crooked Fingers.






One of the saddest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I usually gravitate away from sad songs though. No point making myself feel ****tier


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## thegreatestview (Jan 12, 2011)

joy division - love will tear us apart






rem - south central rain


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Like a Boss


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Darius (Jan 13, 2011)

LostPancake said:


>


That's a beautiful song.

Here's mine...


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I start crying within the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

True Colours


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

A really sad but beautiful piece, the composer suffered from depression





I've posted this song before, i really feel its one of the saddest songs ever. Even if you dont like the music the lyrics are totally relatable if you've ever had depression


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

The album version is way better, but I couldn't find it on YouTube.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

This song is one of my favorite's. It encorprates how I feel most of the time.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Doesnt get anymore awesome


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Dante's Inferno soundtrack - crosing the styx


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

(shame on me, I do not know how to put the video directly)


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's not really my favourite, but Dance With My Father by Luther Vandross just came on the radio, and by gum that song is deep. Almost cried when I first heard it.


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

^ sad and ironic at the same time. very nice choice.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Two of my favorite songs to listen to when feeling depressed:

Hum- "Suicide Machine" 





Hum-"Stars"


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I Remember You by Skid Row


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> I know. Me to.


Me as well.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Outside by staind. I's one of my favorite sad songs..

I always listen to this if im depressed..

Lyrics are included in the video..


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> Creep - Radiohead


Yes, me too.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Pam said:


> I Remember You by Skid Row


Good choice! I think I will listen to some Skid Row now! :yes


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Radiohead - No Surprises





edit:found out is was already posted. gonna leave it here anyways.

And I forgot this song.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

fiona apple has the best darkest most depressing music everrrrrrrrr. I don't know how to post videos but check out "o sailor" or "shadowboxer". Gets me every time.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## GSYBE (Mar 15, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


Please listen to this other version of Solitude by Billie Holiday, it's well worth it:






My choice would have to be for Nina Simone - Trouble in Mind. Don't let the happy tone of the music fool you - she's talking about laying her head down on a lonesome railroad line to ease her troubled mind. I like when songs conflate a major key with sad lyrics - it lets me feel happier about being sad.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

silentcliche said:


>


:cry

This song always gets to me


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

GSYBE said:


> Please listen to this other version of Solitude by Billie Holiday, it's well worth it:


Believe it or not I actually made a poll about this a while back:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...olitude-which-version-do-you-like-more-96294/

The 1941 version is the one I heard first and know best, so it's usually the one I hear in my head. But yeah, they're both wonderful.

"Trouble in Mind" is definitely a classic, too. The versions by Sister Rosetta Tharpe and Bob Wills are the ones I'm most familiar with.






Can't find Tharpe's studio recording on YouTube. There is a live version, though:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not my favorite but it's a good one


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Grateful Dead - So Many Roads. :cry





Everly Brothers - All I have to do is dream





Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen





Adagio for Strings





Moonlight Sonata





Phish - Wading in the Velvet Sea :cry





Oh God, this has greatly depressed me.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

One of AIC's darker songs, still beautiful though. Pure anguish in this one.






And this one because of painful nostalgia.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I fourth (or are we at fifth?) Mad World. Also:

Moody Blues - Melancholy Man 




Sufjan Stevens - Oh God, Where are you now? 




Iron & Wire - Upward Over the Mountain 




(Sorry folks, I couldn't pick just one.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is another good one


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

*Creep by Radiohead *God, I love this. I must learn how to play it on my guitar.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is another good one


only good song posted in this thread.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Aimee Mann - Wise Up (another one from Magnolia)


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## little elf (Jan 27, 2011)

living4aday said:


> Mad World t


Me too!

Plus many more...
Last goodbye & lilac wine by jeff buckley
Songbird by dixie chicks
Comfortably numb by pink floyd
Golden slumbers by the beatles


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

teabagred said:


> only good song posted in this thread.


you've got a bad taste in music.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> you've got a bad taste in music.


+1


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## DrewSnow (Jan 9, 2010)

None I had sad songs.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

White Flag... by Dido

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Id like to add these two. I get chills when I hear Amy Lee sing, she's incredible.

2:45 onwards on this song is spine tingling.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*I don't have a favorite... Here's a suicide song*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*Tagalog soap opera theme song*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

*Less depressing sad song*


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

From Bladerunner - it takes it a while to get started.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

This is not really a "sad song", but it makes me sad whenever I listen to it. I always think that the refrain is repeatedly mocking me. But goddamnit, it's such a catchy tune I don't think I'll ever stop listening to it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

One of them


----------



## DanDom (Aug 2, 2010)

Beck - Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime


----------



## ArtificialSweetener (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re:*











This song isn't sad but Tupac always makes me feel better


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## DanDom (Aug 2, 2010)

David Bowie's: Space Oddity 




Beck: Everybody Gotta Learn Sometime


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Very sad song: "Man of the World", by the first incarnation of Fleetwood Mac.

http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/2023217750

I listen to this song too much.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

Take 5 (english version)
Save Me - Morandi
Over Night - Aya
Jesse - Ivri Lider (WARNING: slash/boyxboy video)


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Like a Song - Lenka

Bloodstream - Stateless (I don't know if you'd even classify this as sad but it is to me)

Rain to Sea - IAMX

Conscience - Muse

Doctor Blind - Emily Haines

My Best Dress - Florence + The Machine

Who Is She? - I Monster

Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap

Corner of Your Heart - Ingrid Michaelson

Running Up That Hill - Placebo

Colorblind - Counting Crows OR Natalie Walker (cover)

Also, a lot of songs by Within Temptation, Broken Iris and Bat For Lashes.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah
- A Thousand Kisses Deep

Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet
- One More Cup of Coffee

Tom Waits - Hang Down Your Head
- The Part You Throw Away
- Come On Up to the House 

Neil Young - On the Beach 


There are crap loads, but any of those should provoke at least something in any living body.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

All the emo songs by Hawthorne Heights.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hurt-Johnny Cash cover. When I'm incredibly upset I play it on repeat.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Fake Plastic Trees by Radiohead is one of them.


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Currently I like listening to It Ends Tonight by the All American Rejects. It's not really sad but it makes me feel better. Another one of their songs, Move Along is really inspirational too. The ones I've used in the past are It's Always Winter - Relient K, The Call by Regina Spektor, There's A Place For Us by Carrie Underwood, and uhh lots more but I guess I should stop there


----------



## MagicAir (Feb 7, 2011)

Neil Young - Ambulance Blues


----------



## DozyMare (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## rdp234 (Jan 13, 2011)

There are so many. Most music is about pain. There's a lot to choose from. I like:

Hurt by Johnny Cash
Fade To Black by Metallica
Black by Pearl Jam
Down In A Hole by Alice In Chains
All Apologies by Nirvana
Goodbye To Romance by Ozzy

There's a lot to choose from. You can't go wrong with Pearl Jam. Nirvana, Alice In Chains or anything in that genre. Music is great when you're sad. Who isn't?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

MagicAir said:


> Neil Young - Ambulance Blues


I love you.

Was gonna say that song, I just forgot it. That whole album should be on the list, IMO.


----------



## Tom1210 (Feb 9, 2011)

Taproot - I





Or maybe some Disturbed? Depends what music you like.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

*Nine Inch Nails-*
Hurt (much better then the cash COVER in my opinion)
And all that it could have been
the great below
I am looking forward to joining you, finally
the fragile

*Neil Young*
Needle and the damage done
Helpless

*Nick Drake*
Leaving me behind

Most songs from the cure and the smiths..


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

thekloWN said:


> Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah
> - A Thousand Kisses Deep
> 
> Bob Dylan - Not Dark Yet
> ...


Great list


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Snow Patrol - You Could Be Happy !


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

The Scotch Mist version of Videotape, by Radiohead (again) much better than the album version.


----------



## Takk (Feb 9, 2011)

sigur ros- untitled #1






beautiful music video as well.... always makes me cry.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> Snow Patrol - You Could Be Happy !


I love this song.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Takk said:


> sigur ros- untitled #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, I love sigur ros. I am wearing a green sigur ross takk shirt just as a write this!


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

the smiths - that joke isn't funny anymore and how soon is now? (among many others)

or

pink floyd - nobody home. such a beautiful song. the lyrics are incredible.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

bkitty1 said:


> the smiths - that joke isn't funny anymore and how soon is now? (among many others)
> 
> or
> 
> pink floyd - nobody home. such a beautiful song. the lyrics are incredible.


I'm listening to that now, actually.


----------



## DozyMare (Feb 5, 2011)

Weird Fishes said:


> The Scotch Mist version of Videotape, by Radiohead (again) much better than the album version.


And not forgetting Exit Music (for a film).






Which reminds me:


----------



## Takk (Feb 9, 2011)

iwishiwasaway said:


> ohh, I love sigur ros. I am wearing a green sigur ross takk shirt just as a write this!


well, you have excellent taste in music. sigur ros is one of my favorites.... and i love your profile pic as well. trent reznor is a musical genius...


----------



## DozyMare (Feb 5, 2011)

The lyrics of Spiralling by Erasure capture perfectly how one feels after getting dumped.



> I try hard
> To put you out of mind
> Every night alone
> I'm thinking 'bout you
> ...


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting the suicide song, skygazer! I've been listening to different versions in youtube. So far my favourites are Diamanda Galas and Sarah Brightman.

I think the video takes away from the song, but 1:25 - 1:55 is beautiful enough to make me post it:











This is a cool video, although a bit cheesy:






And any Joy Division song is always a good bet if you're looking for something sad.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Takk said:


> sigur ros- untitled #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Sigur Ros, but I always thought that their lyrics we're literally gibberish and open to interpretation?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

"Smile" by MJ

Technically it's a bittersweet song I guess, but it really gets to me.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure why, but this songs always makes me sad. I think it's beautiful too.


----------



## DozyMare (Feb 5, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> I like Sigur Ros, but I always thought that their lyrics we're literally gibberish and open to interpretation?


Aren't they just in foreign? You must be an American ... :b


----------



## Takk (Feb 9, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> I like Sigur Ros, but I always thought that their lyrics we're literally gibberish and open to interpretation?


welll... some of it is gibberish, but their from iceland so some of it is just in icelandic.... this song in particular i think is just gibberish, but dont quote me on that..... more recently theyve had more songs with actual lyrics...


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

At the moment... Something I Can Never Have by Nine Inch Nails... 'Everywhere I look you're all I see, just a fading ****ing reminder of who I used to be'


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

"Sleepwalk" by Santo and Johnny is very sad. My mom says it reminds her of death. "Stand by Me" also makes me a little bit sad for some reason.


----------



## Takk (Feb 9, 2011)

vanessaB76 said:


> "Sleepwalk" by Santo and Johnny is very sad. My mom says it reminds her of death. "Stand by Me" also makes me a little bit sad for some reason.


oooh, i second sleepwalk by santo and johnny! im surprised however... ive always thought that song had an eerily depressing tone, but i thought maybe it was just me...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

DozyMare said:


> Aren't they just in foreign? You must be an American ... :b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


>


I love that song


----------



## ghost cat (Feb 6, 2011)

The Greatest by Cat Power is an awesome song. Good choice. 

I'll list two though there's a lot of good sad songs out there...

Roads by Portishead and Breathe Me by Sia


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

AlisonWonderland said:


> I quite like 'My Immortal' Evanesence(sp?)


:ditto this is one of the best sad songs ever and I <3 it...don't know why I like sad songs...weird lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Radiohead - Creep. I think a lot of people can relate.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

At this point in time I think I'd probably have to go for The Walker Brothers - The Electrician. Chilling...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *AlisonWonderland*
> I quite like 'My Immortal' Evanesence(sp?)


Yes!!

Also Starry, Starry night by Don McLean

mainly because it's about Vincent Van Gogh. Most misunderstood soul and a great artist. Brings me to tears.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Anything that Blue October has ever done, basically.





And this. It isn't really sad so much as thoughtful though.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Id like to add these two. I get chills when I hear Amy Lee sing, she's incredible.


^^So glad I'm not the only one. The one's you've posted are amazing, but I'll also add *Lithium *to the list here


----------



## gooeygumdrops (Oct 13, 2010)

Nothing Better by the postal service


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mike and the Mechanics and "The Living Years".


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

i have so many..but lately can't get Jar of hearts --Christina Perri out of my head.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I like many sad songs for some reason. Hard to choose only one I'd actually consider my favorite.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have loads. But anything by The Smiths will always dominate my TOPs


----------



## Breathing Sludge (Feb 21, 2011)

Nutshell by Alice in Chains





The Secret Place by The Daysleepers





Ghosting by Freelance Whales

Best I can recommend


----------



## starfire (Dec 21, 2010)

"Sound the Bugle" by Bryan Adams


----------



## wesley22296 (Feb 17, 2011)

Listen to the lyrics, and it's truly one of the most depressing song's you'll ever hear. It's one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard, as well.


----------



## Zukiman (Feb 21, 2011)

This touches home because I have been through it.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

This song is just over the edge of being too morbid. But sometimes I like it.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't wait for their new album!!!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Very sad song: "Man of the World", by the first incarnation of Fleetwood Mac.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/2023217750
> 
> I listen to this song too much.


This was one of my favourite songs for years! Have you heard this version of leaving town blues though? its super depression. I have boat loads of other good (or bad ) songs.


































others I wont bother finding the youtube videos for
Camera Obscura - Forests and Sands
Cat Power - Metal Heart
- See of Love
- The Moon
Bob Dylan - Anything from Times They Are a Changin'
- Percy's Song
- Ballad In Plain D 
Beach Boys - Caroline No
Chad VanGaalen - Willow Tree
- Rabid Bits of Time

The Clancy Brothers - Patriot's Game
- Parting Glass

Elliot Smith/Nick Drake - everything they ever did

Leonard Cohen - anything from Songs of Love and Hate

Peter Green's Fleetwood mac - Without You
- Closing my eyes

Townes Van Zandt - Colorado Girl
- None But The Rain

Wilco - Sunken Treasure
- We're Just Friends

Yo La Tengo - Feel Like Going Home


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

You Won't Know by Brand New


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

"Everybody Hurts" by R.E.M.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Video is crap but this song kills me.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah, these songs remind me of high school . I didn't want to pick one, mainly because I'm really bored at work. Not all are exactly "sad" songs but rather songs I listen to when I'm sad. Lol. (And yes, I know my taste in music can be pretty lame)

Tegan and Sara:
"Soil, Soil" 



"Knife Going In" 



"Dark Come Soon" 



"Burn Your Life Down" 



"Don't Confess" 




Bright Eyes:
"Lime Tree" 



"The Center of the World" 




Pearl Jam:
"Last Kiss" (Cover)


----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)

A Stranger by A Perfect Circle






Weakness by Opeth

Find em awesome. :clap


----------



## timegoesback (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty much everything by John Frusciante


----------



## mysteryskater (Mar 3, 2011)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Bonnie Raitt - I Can't you Love Me


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

creep said:


>


I Love this was a fan of the tv show many years ago my fav sad song is standing alone by tyketto and when the world comes down by magnum:rain


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## RickyBopara (Mar 8, 2011)

My Favourite Sad song are below:

-With or Without You– U2
-Moon River– Henry Mancini
-Take on Me-a-ha
-Crazy for You– Madonna
-Time After Time– Cyndi Lauper


----------



## alimo (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

[/COLOR][/U]

I cry when I hear most of their music. It's sometimes sad at parts but overall emotionally moving.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Anathema - one last goodbye

Please listen.....it's so great!


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a lot of favorite sad songs! Try "Down in a Hole" by Alice in Chains. It's very depressing. Basically, try anything by them. They are a great band for sad songs.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

This song always sends shivers down my spine


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Possibly my favourite song ever:


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Wish You Were Here - Blackmore's Night


----------



## imoncortexiphan (Aug 13, 2011)

You may think I'm crazy and maybe I am but I always loved the song by Milli Vanilli called "Girl I'm Gonna Miss You". It's sad but beautiful even though they didn't actually sing it themselves. Trust me on this one. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This song is terribly sad:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

A lot of good ones have been posted. For me it's got to be Trading Yesterday. <3











Concrete Angel by Martina McBride. :'<


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Yup, Trading Yesterday have some beautiful, sad songs.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Found both my favorite sad songs from movies





Where is my mind - Pixies
From the ending scene in Fight Club
(best movie I have ever watched. No.1 Favorite. Highly recommended :yes)





Needle in the hay - Elliott Smith
From the suicide scene in Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## GoingUnderground (Oct 27, 2012)

I can be really, really happy. And then Radiohead - Street Spirit (Fade Out) comes on, and everyhting goes dark all of a sudden. Such a depressing song,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A lot of melancholic music actually makes me feel something else or a mixture of things. But Radiohead are pretty good at transferring negative emotions (their lyrics are usually good too):


----------

